# Integralrechnung



## RienSte (21. Juni 2004)

Erstmal möchte ich Euch alle begrüßen, ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich muss, ähnlich wie Tassi, ein Programm zur Flächenberechnung von Kurven schreiben. Nur, dass ich nicht die Simpson, sondern die Trapezformel verwende. Dazu wird die (von der Kurve eingeschlossene) Fläche in mehrere Trapeze eingeteilt und deren Flächenbetrag dann addiert, somit erhält man näherungsweise den Betrag der  Grundfläche.

Dazu ist es allerdings notwendig eine Formel mittels Integral aufzustellen.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie lautet der Quellcode für die mathematische INTEGRAL-Funktion?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tassi (23. Juni 2004)

Hi,

kannst ja mal kurz bei Simpson schauen. Habe da eine Funktion berechnet. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter, wie man die Summen etc. berechnet.


----------



## squeaker (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RienSte _
> *
> Dazu ist es allerdings notwendig eine Formel mittels Integral aufzustellen.
> *



Warum? du Teilst deinen Bereich (obere/unter Grenze des Integrals) in äquidistante Intervalle auf - je mehr desto besser aber auch langsamer.
für jede der Intervallgrenzen berechnest du jetzt den Funktionswert. Wichtig dabei ist, dass die Funktion innerhalb des Intervalls keine Nullstelle haben darf. Sonst musst du das Integral aufteilen in 2 Integrale (untere Grenze bis nullstelle, nullstelle bis obere grenze) und die Summe bilden.

nun bildet man ein Trapez aus den beiden Funktionswerten an den Intervallgrenzen bis unten auf die x-Achse, davon berechnet man den Flächeninhalt (mittels Formel aus der Formelsammlung). Wenn man dies für alle Intervalle macht, hat man eine Näherung des Integrals. Wenn die breite der Intervalle gegen 0 geht, so ist der Grenzwert der Summe das Integral.

Noch fragen?

btw, die Flächenformel für das Trapez:

(B+b)*h/2 wobei B die eine parallele Seite ist, b die andere und h der Abstand der parallelen Seiten.

In deinem Fall gilt mit i1 gleich x-Koordinate Intervallgrenze 1 und i2 mit x-Koordinate von Intervallgrenze 2

Fläche=(f(i1)+f(i2))*(i2-i1)/2

wobei angenommen wird, dass i2>i1 (sonst fehlt noch ein Betrag). Mit welchem Betrag die Fläche in die Summe eingeht, erkennst du am Vorzeichen von f((i1+i2)/2) - also am Vorzeichen des Zwischenpunktes. Du kannst alternativ auch f(i1) nehmen, musst aber, falls f(i1)=0 dann f(i2) nehmen.


----------



## RienSte (24. Juni 2004)

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten, ich hatte nur einen kleinen Denkfehler. Wie squeaker bereits sagte, ist es nicht notwendig die Summe der Intervalle zu integrieren. 

Naja und der Rest war mehr oder weniger ein Kinderspiel.

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

